# Problems with my buck....



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well my buck is having some hair loss problems around his face.......and there are absolutly no vets in my area that handle mice -_-' so I was hoping someone could shed some light on it. Both of his eyes are sort of gooey but one is nearly swollen shut, he is missing several hairs on his face but he is not bald...just very very thin. His skin seems kind of bumby and itchy.....I was worried it may have been where i switched from pine bedding to paper pulp.....but i don't really see why paper would bother him......It does not seem to be getting any better or worse....and though the other mice will itch on occasion no one else has hair loss.....anyone have any idea what this could be and how to fix it?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Post a picture, people can give better advice than using a description.


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

I added a pic.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ohh Poor boy. This is just a guess but I think it could be an allergy. If he has itchy eyes that would make them water and goop up and scratching them would make them swell. And scratching would also cause the hair loss. Maybe switch back to his old bedding for a bit and see if it goes away?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

It is certainly worth switching the bedding back - my pet mouse (as opposed to the breeding stock) is allergic to virtually all bedding bar woodshavings and hay.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

But the old bedding was pine? Unless it was kiln dried, is it a good idea to switch back?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

You might want to try and treat for mites and/or possibly fungal.

for the eyes you can buy over the counter 'infected eyes' eye drops like optex (for people), open the eye and put one drop on each eye once a day for a week, it should help clear up the eyes.


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope its not mites or fungal for that matter....but none of the other mice he is with have any hair loss...just the occasional itching but nothing extreme...I switched his bedding back a few days ago but still no improvement....


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have not noticed any mites on him....and they would be fairly easy to see on his thinning face...but i dunno.....i am a newb at all of this.....


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

beckajean101 said:


> I hope its not mites or fungal for that matter....but none of the other mice he is with have any hair loss...just the occasional itching but nothing extreme...I switched his bedding back a few days ago but still no improvement....


Fungal can affect only one mouse and take CAN its time on passing to other mice - sprinkle athletes foot-powder in the bedding every three days and put athletes foot cream (like this = http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/canesten-af-cream_1_2631.html) on the bald patches once a day, takes a little while but if it is fungal the fur will start to grow back.


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

I will try some athletes foot powder, can i apply it directly on the buck? There are some very young pups in the cage with him....will it hurt them?


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I have come to the conclusion it is mites....because the young babies are also itchy and I have another doe losing fur. I found a home remedy that is 1 tbs mouth wash (unflavored), 1 tbs witchhazel, and 1 pint of water. Then using a spray bottle spray it on the mice and change their bedding, found this remedy from someone who has a hamster with mites but I assume it will work the same with mites. I hope it works *fingers crossed*. The male with all the hair loss gets REALLY itchy when i spray him and he chatters at me.....I think it makes the mites start crawling. I will try this for a few days, I have also been rubbing very small amounts on the babes with fur and I have noticed no bad effects as of yet..i will keep everyone updated! Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

This home remedy might irritate the mites, but I don't think it will effectively kill them.
I'd rather use a reliable substance like ivermectin or fipronil once a week for a few weeks.


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well his eyes have been doing better since I started spraying him, less gooey and much more open....but I am still keeping an eye on him for any adverse effects.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

that's basically spraying them with alcohol.......it's not going to be effective in ridding the mice of mites and is likely to dry out the skin and could even chill them.


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmmm....well if it is basically spraying them with alcohol then it should kill the mites.....because straight alcohol will kill fleas/lice as well....It is a very diluted solution though.....and they seem to be itching less often now....


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It's very very short term treatment and will not help in the long run, b/c the mites don't live ON the mice...they live in the bedding and surrounding areas, and will just come back. It will also only help so long as the alcohol is wet and if they are in direct contact with it.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

The Ivermectin is really cheap, and super effective; both short and longer term. Ordering it off the internet is pretty simple, it's made my life easier!


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah.....I may just need to order some Ivermectin then...but until I am able to I guess I can use this solution to keep them from being so itchy. Thanks for the suggestions guys ^_^


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Again, alcohol will dry their skin out...and could make them even more itchy if you use it for any length of time....


----------

